# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  fattura avvocato in contabilità semplificata

## GIANNI3862

Dovendo registrare con il software CT una fattura di un professionista,  con cassa avvocati ritenuta e iva per una contabilità di una associazione, quindi una ultrasemplificata cosa mi consigliate di adottare: una registrazione con costi non da fattura (come prevede il programma) oppure di adottare la registrazione di fattura con non imponibile iva e effettuare il pagamento in un secondo tempo?
attendo gradite comunicazioni GRAZIE!!
Gianni

----------


## sviluppatore

> Dovendo registrare con il software CT una fattura di un professionista,  con cassa avvocati ritenuta e iva per una contabilità di una associazione, quindi una ultrasemplificata cosa mi consigliate di adottare: una registrazione con costi non da fattura (come prevede il programma) oppure di adottare la registrazione di fattura con non imponibile iva e effettuare il pagamento in un secondo tempo?
> attendo gradite comunicazioni GRAZIE!!
> Gianni

  Ai fini pratici dovrebbe essere indifferente. Tuttavia, trattandosi di una fattura, io la tratterei come una fattura (in tutto, e per tutto).

----------

